# R5D4 on two days notice...



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

What a cute kid, Dr. S! And the costume is pretty cool, too. Nice!


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

really cool i think he made the right choice


----------



## ZaSheR (Oct 23, 2007)

Noice Noice


----------

